# People are so ignorant



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Honestly...Looks smaller than a goldfish bowl
Buy Coldwater Fish Starter Kit - Purple. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
Meh..


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Its a little bigger, only just though. Unfortunately its still legal to sell this size tank still despite obviously being too small for most fish and of course Argos couldnt care less about a fish as they dont sell them.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sad isn't it.
The comments consisted of comments like 'only good for 2-3 goldfish'
I have goldfish bigger than the damn tank in the pond.
I'm actually surprised no fish-savy person has commented on it yet..


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

"Size is ok i've got 3 small goldfish in it, but when the tank is full its a bit heavy to take to the other room to change the water." 
LOL


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

I know lol, shouldnt move the tank at all really, My Goldfish Fred would barely fit in that. I have an old tank thats a bit bigger than that and at the point of buying from the local petsmart (Now Pets at Home) the members of staff told my mother it was good for 3 Goldfish. Its not even good for one long term.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just read the comments.



> It is great value and a nice size tank for one medium goldfish. The fish enjoys all the space.


Space?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol already posted that *sigh*


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh don't talk to me about Argos. I am constantly outraged that they continue to sell these tiny "starter" kits...:bash:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Honestly...Looks smaller than a goldfish bowl
> Buy Coldwater Fish Starter Kit - Purple. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> Meh..


Oh dear!! :censor:


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> ...I'm actually surprised no fish-savy person has commented on it yet..


 I think that's because you have to buy it to comment and i don't think any fish-savy person would buy it lol.


> "item good value but for a few pounds more I would have liked to have a small filter as the tank gets murky quite quickly. Ideal for one or two fish."


Probably because you're keeping one or two fish in it:whip:



> Bought this for the kids to put their 2 goldfish in and it's a nice little tank. The kit was much cheaper than the ones the local pet stores were selling


 I wonder why that is, given the size of the kit you actually need for 2 goldfish:whistling2:



> I have a gold fish and I was tired of watching it swim around in a tiny fish bowl. I got this tank for it and the fish really likes it. Very good value for money and well worth getting just to see the fish looking a bit happier


 If you were tired of watching your goldfish swim around a tiny bowl why would you get this for it:whip:
and finally...


> iv bought 5 of these so far all been great homes for my tarantula's and easy to modify if needed
> 
> great product 110% happy with them


 probably a better use for them than fish.:2thumb:

I could probably rant about every review that had, but my fingers would hurt. I think only one of the people who bought it knows anything about keeping fish as he's decided to keep spiders in it instead lol: victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is This Big Enough For A Couple Of Goldfish? - Tropical Fish Forums
I posted the same subject on another forum, and I lol at how the mods have become so...Stuck up their own arse (I'm cheesyfeet).Used to be such a good forum...


----------



## Redline (Jan 22, 2010)

This tank makes me want to be sick... I often wonder why these tanks are even legal - there should be laws to prevent these 'starter kits' being sold!


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

If people think thats spacious I seriously dread to imagine what the numptys have been keeping fish in..


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Somewhere in Europe, Norway I think, isn't it actually illegal to sell tanks under 50 litres due to cruelty laws, pity we don't have something similair here tbh, and I just looked at the "tank" and it looks more like a cricket keeper tub or summat!


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

I have one of these :lol2:

Although I only keep my Olive millies in it : victory:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

just looks like a geo to me


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

..Well we all no a Jam jar is good for 1-2 goldfish at least:whistling2:
I am now half banned on the other forum lol.Because I showed as silly mod up (accused me of trolling, and got sarcy), the cow removed the thread and suspended me from posting...Didn't actually do anything wrong!
She did a similar thing to a guy on there a year ago- banned him simply because she didn't like his opinion...Moderators quit and loads of the most respected members too..


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Is This Big Enough For A Couple Of Goldfish? - Tropical Fish Forums
> I posted the same subject on another forum, and I lol at how the mods have become so...Stuck up their own arse (I'm cheesyfeet).Used to be such a good forum...



Cant get the link to work LOL it was a good forum till I got banned along with about 11 others last year. Banned till the year 2037 !!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

wilko86 said:


> do you people on here actualy have a life, u all go on like a bunch of anal retentives.if u dont like the tank they are selling then dont buy it,instead u must all sit at your computers wondering what to do in your pathetic little lives and find anal things to winge about on this fu*king forum


I find you very offensive and you are obviously an "anal retentive" too, as you took the time to open the thread and read. You then even make a longer post than me. 

Why are there so many offensive members on this forum mods?? Is there no rules on here now, so offensive, abusive members can post stuff like that?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have reported the post, I don't like what he said one bit! Totally inappropriate!!!!!!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Cant get the link to work LOL it was a good forum till I got banned along with about 11 others last year. Banned till the year 2037 !!


Was that the andywg, cfc etc event?
The mod removed the thread completely...Sad, especially since there was nothing wrong.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Was that the andywg, cfc etc event?
> The mod removed the thread completely...Sad, especially since there was nothing wrong.


No it was after Andywg. I was Bronzecat on there and it was to do with the member Jaded12 who scammed a 13yr old girl with some bettas, then made 2 false accounts. We exposed her and get banned......figure that??


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Was it old inchy with her censorship stick?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Was it old inchy with her censorship stick?



LOL, it wasn't Inchy that time although she didn't like me. It was the god that is tolak:devil: Thing is, i only made 1 post on the thread that was not abusive or anything. I get banned for 1 week, and when i went to sign in after the week find i've been banned till the year dot:devil: 
Between me and netty we had over 9000 posts on there and get treated like crap. 9 others were banned for years over it too.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Messed up.I've been a member since 06 on theire, something near to 4000 posts...But I don't care tbh lol.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I have that tank, I keep a baby frog in it.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I have that tank, I keep a baby frog in it.


Good for some things, just not what its advertised for:lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

hmmm that wilko chap...he seems to have anus on the mind, think he not getting enough? I dunno.


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Frase said:


> hmmm that wilko chap...he seems to have anus on the mind, think he not getting enough? I dunno.


:lol2:


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

well i was looking for pic of goldfish on google and it took me to an art site myartspace>blog: September 2008 i couldn't belive what i read:devil: don't know if any of you already heard about it, but this isn't art, just sick:bash:



> *Death Row Fish Food?*
> 
> _Helena _(installation detail)
> 
> You may remember Marco Evaristti from his exhibit in 2000 that involved blenders and living goldfish. *That specific exhibit allowed the public to switch the blenders on in what Evaristti described as a project exploring the theme of “beauty’s transience” and the “fine line between existence and nothingness“.* The installation, titled Helena, was repeated in 2006 for the exhibition titled Destroyed Worlds and the Utopia of Reconstruction. The installations attracted press and stirred an emotive response from the public-- a warranted outrage for what many observed as brutality. In fact, during one opening activists destroyed the work. Evaristti is at it again-- only this time he plans to feed a deceased human to hundreds of goldfish in a large aquarium.


----------

